# Rocks for black substrate



## Paul195 (31 Mar 2016)

Hi

I'm looking to get some rocks to go with my black substrate but couldn't spot anything in the LFS that gave me inspiration. What colour or type of rock do you think would look nice and natural on a black substrate? I do have some black/white speckled granite large pebbles which might work, but I'm looking for some bigger stones for the hardscape.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Nelson (31 Mar 2016)

Black lava ?.


----------



## tim (31 Mar 2016)

https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/mi...7.html?zenid=ead73c24c9da440224ddc74377cdb3aa Works great with black substrate from previous experience, you can add notes to your order asking for specific sizes and AE are normally very obliging, the Baltic rock they do may also work well.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Mar 2016)

All great suggestions...I've used cheap slate from the local garden centre before - £1.00 a rock...


----------



## Bacms (31 Mar 2016)

Mini landscape or any other grey stone would be my suggestion as well

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul195 (31 Mar 2016)

Thanks a lot for your suggestions guys 

Will take a look at the local garden centre first, see what I can find.


----------

